# Anyone seen Fast 5?



## gokujr1000 (Apr 23, 2011)

I went and saw it yesterday with a friend and damn was it epic. Far by the best Fast and Furious Movie to date. I don't know if it was released in America yet but for us Aussies it was Wow. If you have a spare 15-20 bucks go see this movie!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 23, 2011)

Not yet, but I'm excited. Critic reviews have been decent and so is the trailer.


----------



## InuYasha (Apr 23, 2011)

From the previews i've seen on tv it looks ok,is that han shown in the movie? if so I thought he died in Tokyo Drift?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Han died in Tokyo Drift but because of the new Cast and Timeline errors etc. it's been confirmed that it actually is based after the original series so it comes after Fast 5 chronologically.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> I went and saw it yesterday with a friend and damn was it epic. Far by the best Fast and Furious Movie to date. I don't know if it was released in America yet but for us Aussies it was Wow. *If you have a spare 15-20 bucks go see this movie!*



HAH! Try $8.95 here


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 24, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAH! Try *does some conversion* $4-5 here.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea i saw it 2 days ago, it was pretty decent. I still liked Tokyo Drift better.


Spoiler



I also realised that Fast 5 is before Tokyo Drift, thats why Han is still alive during the course of the movie. But it was cool to see the guy from the first Fast and Furious back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Does anyone know how the Fast and the Furious movies are placed in chronological order?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 24, 2011)

Didn't know it was out yet. I don't know if I'll find the time to go to the cinema's but it's a definite download for me!
Watched all the other films, some were good, some were average. But I all enjoyed them!


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 24, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> Han died in Tokyo Drift but because of the new Cast and Timeline errors etc. it's been confirmed that it actually is based after the original series so it comes after Fast 5 chronologically.


These things have a timeline? Seriously?
Tokyo Drift was weird, they just took someone completely unrelated and took him somewhere completely unrelated to the first 2 movies. First 2 movies were about undercover cops, 3rd was just some kid into street racing.

Not excited because these movies don't interest me enough to go and see in the cinema. I generally only watch them when they come on TV, even then not too much.


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 24, 2011)

Brilliant story (Continued from others) Heaps of useless parts, 



Spoiler



Like when they are practicing to get past the cameras, that doesn't even get used


 The others in the series had more to do with cars, whilst this was more of an action film. Overall an 8.5/10 for me.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 25, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Brilliant story (Continued from others) Heaps of useless parts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree on Tokyo Drift, they approached the main character from the first two movies to be in Tokyo Drift but he declined the role so they had to get a brand new cast and re-write the script and sort of start a spin-off of the original movies. I'm so glad they never made a sequel the whole Drift King thing was a bit ridiculous.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 25, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Didn't know it was out yet. I don't know if I'll find the time to go to the cinema's but it's a definite download for me!
> Watched all the other films, some were good, some were average. But I all enjoyed them!


Yeah, it's not. Release date is April 29th according to the trailers here.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tokyo Drift was garbage purely because it had tuner cars in it, stupid crappy rice rockets couldn't come anywhere near close to some of the cars in the other movies.


----------



## Ringo619 (May 1, 2011)

pretty decent not a whole lot of racing tho imo but i liked the story line but my fav part was the rock vs vin diesel. epic fight


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 1, 2011)

I still havent watched Fast 4 lol.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 7, 2011)

Loved it, glad to see Han back (Of course that makes Fast Five a prequel), with all that aside, I loved the part where they get the hand-print, ooo yeah, so original.


----------

